# Any Colorado Rally?



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi All,

My wife and I just picked up our 21RS last Thursday. We are probably the newest of the newbies on the road. Complete novices.

I was wondering if there are any Colorado owners groups and any rallies scheduled for Coloradoans.

Hope to have many chats on this forum. I've already read a couple of very helpful threads.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Jim,

Would love to have a Colorado Rally, but the camping season is becoming short pretty quick. We purchased our 26 RS in January this year, and have camped 8 times this summer. Summer camping pics are here.

Let me know if you have any ideas on places to go. We are really into dry camping right now, and those spots are easier to get anyway. Our only requirement is to get a site at least 45 feet long. With a 26 1/2 foot trailer and 18 foot tow vehicle, I don't want to be cramped.

Talk soon, Randy


----------



## NMOutbacker (May 3, 2004)

We are in New Mexico and visit Southern Colorado several times during the summer. Lets try a Rally next summer (05) somewhere. We want to go to the sand dunes. Silverton is great. In Mancos there is a dude ranch/RV park we were at, Echo Basin Ranch.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, that would be nice. We camped the Sand Dunes already this year. One big ol' sand box with a river running nearby to cool off and play in the mud. Pix are right here.

Randy


----------



## bird01 (Aug 8, 2004)

action 
We are new owners of an 21rs purchased this past August. The maiden voyage 
for us was a trip to Dinosaur Monument via Glenwood spring - Dinosaur - Steamboat and then dry camp near Kremling. It would be great to have a 
Colorado Rally. For us camping either dry or at a park we are all for. We have called it a season and I winterized our rig already. This next year we will be looking forward to getting a group outing togeather. 
I will still be looking for places to camp as I break out the snowmobiles for some winter fun..
Anyone have a certain area in mind?

Rick R


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, at least we got a few replies.

Has anyone been to Navajo State Park? It's on the CO/NM state line and is supposed to be a miniature Lake Powell (???)

I'm still interested in a rally and would be able to devote *some* time to it after the first of the year.

Anyone else with any thoughts?


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I think this would be a great idea. I don't have the Outback yet, but in the works for getting one at the beginning of the year. The Outbackers seem like a great group of people. Can't wait to be part of the group. Hope to see ya next year!!

action

Ron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

One of our favorite places to camp in Colorado (if we want electric) is Mueller State Park in Divide, CO (just west of Woodland Park on Highway 24). Lots of shade, all paved, large pull-throughs, plus showers and great scenery. The town of Divide has a nice ice cream shop and a grocery store (for purchase of last minute strips of bacon to cook over the fire). We went to Mueller twice last year, and have already booked for Memorial Day weekend 2005. I was up at 6:58 AM exactly 6 months before the Thursday of Labor Day to snag site 123.

Pics of camping at Mueller are here:

Mueller

Randy


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

We live in Roxborough Colorado which is not too far from Castle Rock. A Colorado Rally sounds great. We too are familiar with Mueller. Its a great place to camp. It's located west of Colorado Springs and is fairly easy to get to. There are a lot of hiking and mountain bike trails, horse back riding and even pond fishing for brook trout. We would be up for a rally at Mueller or some place else.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds, good Marty. I have bookmarked this thread to contact everyone later in 2005 about the location. I agree, Mueller would be a great spot.

So far we have booked Mueller for Memorial Day, then State Forest for June 10. On New Years Day we'll book something for the long 4th of July weekend. Maybe Golden Gate, or Kelsey (just 15 sites!), or Painted Rocks. We could also take our first out of state trip and camp near Santa Fe. I didn't want to leave the state during our first year owning the Outback, but I think we are ready this year.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I was wondering when someone would ask about a Colorado rally. We picked up our 21RS in August also, and have logged 18 trips so far. All but 2 were dry camping.

I've noticed several Outbacks on Colorado roads, and the storage lot we use between Highlands Ranch and Sedalia has at least 4 other Outbacks. Keep us in mind if you get something going next year.


----------

